# Baseball Team Sold For 1.2 BILLION Dollars. Owner Claims No Profit Made



## WhatInThe (Feb 19, 2018)

The Miami Marlins baseball team owner sold his team for 1.2 BILLION dollars. He claims he made no profit from the sale. The issue came because he made an agreement with local officials to share profits with the taxpayers. 

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/miami-dade/article200635529.html


----------

